# Sundance SV205 center console 150hp Evinrude E-TEC



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8.5pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Last one left!! 2007 Sundance SV205, Magic Tilt Trailer and powered with a 150hp E-TEC.
4 SS Rod Holders, Insulated Fish Box,Sea Star Hydraulic steering, custom gauge panel, 72 qt. cooler seat, areated center bait well,locking glove box, locking console door, 6 SS center console rod holders, locking side compartments, large bow casting deck, trolling motor plug, many more great features.


----------

